# Indecent assaults and rapes in Manchester



## Part 2 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm sure those who post from Manchester will be aware of a number of recent reports of sexual assaults and rapes in the city but I thought it worth posting in the North forum as people look in here for information if they're planning a visit. The student areas have had this problem in the past but I can't remember so many assaults being reported in such a short space of time in the past. Seems there are a number of dangerous men about currently.

These are the latest reported incidents, pertinent for visitors being close to the station.

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...piccadilly_rapist_fears_after_two_women_raped

This isn't far away but there's no suggested link.

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereveningnews/news/crime/s/1345762_woman_escapes_from_sex_attacker

Man wanted over assaults in Fallowfield/Disbury and Chorlton

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...ace_of_man_wanted_over_south_manchester_rapes

Suspect arrested following six assaults on Oxford Rd, Rusholme, South Manchester areas. No news on the arrest since.

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...x_attacks_man_22_arrested_by_police_on_patrol


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 15, 2010)

another article, covering the same, from the BBC


Suspected double rapist sought in Manchester
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-11547583

please take care


----------



## moose (Oct 16, 2010)

I had to stop following the GMP tweets the other day, there were so many bad things happening in the city


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 16, 2010)

yeah, I know what you mean
I tuned in for a bit and felt thoroughly depressed by it after a while


----------



## rosa (Oct 17, 2010)

Sadly the Oxford Road/Wilmslow Road corridor seems to be a bit of a magnet for sex offenders, always has been. Incidentally if you are visiting Manchester Fairfield Street is the red light district and is NOT somewhere you should walk on your own at night, ever. Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 18, 2010)

Reports of an arrest today re assaults near Picadilly station

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...apes_suspect_19_arrested_after_canal_boat_row


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 18, 2010)

Is there such a thing as a "decent" assault?


----------

